# affordable rack system



## Laza (Jun 13, 2009)

I was given this rack system to trial/work with/reveiw from the lads at www.venomracks.co.uk 
First here's the pic's

















After receiving the rack, i kitted it out with four 23"x6" heat strips run off a stat.
The system in a solid well constructed rack to give/cope with years of use, which is very easy to maintain and keep clean with easy access to tubs which easily slide in/out. The rack gives a proffesional look to any hobby breeders rep room.
These racks can be made to any size required and also designed around which ever types/sizes of tub you're working with. Or if you'd preffer to build the rack yourself, you can order all materials all cut to size.
Overall, this is a great system which gives a professional look to your rep room at an affordable price. Please click on the link to the site and ask for a quote to suit your requirements:2thumb:


----------



## GMAN79 (May 12, 2012)

And whats your verdict on the racks are they worth investing in. As im just starting my royals collection i have been looking at racking systems but the money they are talking is serious but these ones seem quite reasonable plus the fact that the full electrics come fittied is also another bonus


----------



## Laza (Jun 13, 2009)

*Rack*



GMAN79 said:


> And whats your verdict on the racks are they worth investing in. As im just starting my royals collection i have been looking at racking systems but the money they are talking is serious but these ones seem quite reasonable plus the fact that the full electrics come fittied is also another bonus


They're a solid system:2thumb:it'll be one buy which will last throughout your hobby added with the bonus of adding extra levels as your collection grows. Once set up the only maint to do is wipe them over for cleaning.
I'm using this one for hatchling geks which caters for virtually all the species i work with. It's great to have every thing in one place.It's full now so wiil look at extending the rack next year:2thumb:


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

Have you modded the main rack yet mate?? How much is the one your trailing go for


----------



## Laza (Jun 13, 2009)

*Rack*



jambo1984 said:


> Have you modded the main rack yet mate?? How much is the one your trailing go for


Just jump on their site pal as i'm not sure how the pennies work out. You'll get a quote on size/requirements to your own needs:2thumb:


----------



## Laza (Jun 13, 2009)

*Rack*

:2thumb::2thumb:TIME TO GIVE THEM A LOOK:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Can't get anything on the links. Do they have an email address?


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Just ordered 8x50 Litre to fit with lids on. Just have to wait for delivery now :2thumb:


----------



## Laza (Jun 13, 2009)

*Rack*

:2thumb::2thumb:Bump:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Laza (Jun 13, 2009)

*Rack*

:2thumb::2thumb:Bump:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## tRiBaLmArKiNgS (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks like a good job, off I go to nosey at their site :2thumb:


----------



## G7COG (Aug 6, 2010)

How are you finding these mate?

*edit* found some prices out now. Not sure how this compares to Euroracks.co will have to have a good look.

Cheers,

G


----------



## Laza (Jun 13, 2009)

*Rack*



G7COG said:


> How are you finding these mate?
> 
> *edit* found some prices out now. Not sure how this compares to Euroracks.co will have to have a good look.
> 
> ...


Once its all set up everything is so easy,feeding/cleaning chores tend to be quick with its simple draw set up:2thumb:


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok at the risk of being slapped by the mods I'm going to have my say.

I ordered a rack system from Venomracks at the end of May. Although I'm happy with the rack system I'm bitterly disappointed with the service Wayne has given me.

The rack arrived quite late initially and was missing 4 RUBs (50 litre). I was told they would be delivered in the next week or so. Anyway nearly a month later and nothing so I contacted Wayne again but with no joy.

After posting on here about the issue I finally recieved confirmation via email that they were being sent by currior. Anyway when they arrived, two of them were damaged. I spoke to the delivery company who told me the sender (Wayne) would need to claim for them. I have phoned and emailed him now for over two weeks but he doesn't respond/answer. 

Ultimately I've had to buy two more RUBs (dispite paying £430 for a complete rack set up inclusive of RUBs) and am warning all of you about the poor service provided by venomracks.

Good product, pants service. Purchase from elsewhere if you have any sense. If you are reading this, thanks for ripping me of Wayne!!!!!

Anyway rant over......... Breath


----------

